# Help with Focus Canon EOS 1300D



## vintageshooting (May 21, 2017)

Hey guys,

Im a real noob so this is probably gunna be a bit of a dumb question.

I shoot vintage clothing on a mannequin for onward sale but i cant for the life of me seem to get the focus points to all light up so the whole garment is in full focus. 

Im set up in Automatic focus but sometimes the focus points cover only the top half of the garment or in even more frustrating cases maybe i cant get it to focus on anything other than the top right etc, no matter how many times i re-click the focus button to change focal points.

Ive looked at tutorials on youtube etc but it doesnt sseem to help

Can anybody advise how i just achieve a standard full frame focal point where all focal points are lit up?

Many thanks for any help


----------



## john.margetts (May 21, 2017)

Your camera focuses on a particular distance. All parts of your manikin that is that distance away will be in focus and any parts of the manikin either nearer or farther away will not be in focus.

All you can do is reduce your aperture which will increase the depth of field and make as much as possible in focus. To do this you need to be in Av mode as well as automatic focus. Start at f/8 and see how that works. If you still have problems, go to f/11 and progressively larger numbers until you achieve satisfactory results.

Increasing the f/ number will reduce the shutter speed so you will probably need a tripod to avoid camera shake.  

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (May 21, 2017)

vintageshooting said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im a real noob so this is probably gunna be a bit of a dumb question.
> 
> ...



yes, you need to make the aperture smaller (higher f number) to get everything in focus.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 21, 2017)

Beyond adjusting your aperture, get good lighting on it as well. Do you use a tripod? In Av mode the camera will adjust for you the shutter speed.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2017)

vintageshooting said:


> i cant for the life of me seem to get the focus points to all light up so the whole garment is in full focus.


You can't get them all to light up because _the camera can only use 1 of the focus points to focus the lens_.
The T6 (1300D) only has 1 cross type focus point (the middle focus point) out of the 9 focus points it has, because the T6 is an entry -level DSLR.
Being an entry-level DSLR the autofocus module in the T6 is the least capable compared to Canon's prosumer and professional level DSLRs.

The lens aperture setting and point of focus (PoF) distance may not allow sufficient depth of field (DoF) to have the entire garment in focus.
If the camera is not level the DoF stays parallel to the plane of the image sensor in the camera and may be tilted relative to the garment.


Understanding Camera Autofocus
Understanding Depth of Field


----------

